# Non-resident on DETROIT RIVER



## buckeyemallard (Jan 31, 2017)

Other than non-resident fishing license(s), are there any other permits, passes, etc. needed to ramp boat and fish the river?

Thanks!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope. Just patience at the launch and of course the launch fee is paid when you are there.


----------



## Horgasz (Feb 16, 2011)

And passport and Canadian fishing license to cross over to the Canadian side.
Need to call in from the water 1-888-226-7277.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a minor form Buckeyes have to fill out to fish in Michigan. Send me $20 and I'll take care of it for you.


----------

